# Boot times are in need of attention



## mrcook (Oct 15, 2008)

Acer E1-571. Win 8.1 / I7 3rd gen / 6 Gb Ram
I see my boot times are in need of attention.
Performance Times:
Power on – Black screen to “Please wait” 57”
Log in till Desktop appears, additional 33”
Icons load additional 16”

Disc activity (task manager) show 100% for another 2'.30”.
Prime suspect appears to be “Service Host Local System (14)”. (see attch for more detail )
I have minimal start up programmes (see attch)

Installed & run : Defender, Malwarebites,JRT, Adaware & Hitman Pro.
SFC reads all well. I ran the tweak repair tool and attch logs though to my eye, all appears well.
This deterioration has been gradual with no precursor, and the laptop flies along otherwise.
I'm very curious about the initial 57” delay before graphics kick in.
I trust I have given you enough detail; Ideas welcome.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

First step: Replace the 5,400 RPM hard drive with a good SSD. The results will knock your socks off. My brother-in-law couldn't believe it was the same Acer after I upgraded his.


----------



## mrcook (Oct 15, 2008)

SpywareDr said:


> First step: Replace the 5,400 RPM hard drive with a good SSD. The results will knock your socks off. My brother-in-law couldn't believe it was the same Acer after I upgraded his.


A couple of points; I did an upgrade to W 10 a while back to confirm compatibility as this E1-571 though shipped with W 8 isn't supported by Acer on W 10. Issues at the time with Broadcom drivers. All worked however I rolled back to 8.1 waiting for a more mature W 10. build to be released. I have an SSD drive and intend to fit & do a fresh install of W 10. However I am unsure about the procedure. I imagine I use media creation tool, change boot order to optical, swap drives, install and load Acer drivers. Do I need to change any other settings in UEFI Bios and how does MS recognise my previous W 10 install ?
However I am more than curious about fixing the issues I raised in my post. What is happening “under the hood” to cause the 57” delay on powering up before the screen becomes active ? I understand the Bios is initially checking hardware prior to loading the OS, so what may have changed in this particular environment to introduce latency ? All checks on hard drive / memory reveal no issue. Device is fast & stable otherwise. I have given as much info as I can to aid diagnosis. Good to see SpywareDr that hardware is your area & thanks for your reply.
Driven by a desire to learn!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Copy Windows 8.1 to the SSD, and then upgrade to windows 10. 

Instructions:

How to Upgrade Your Existing Hard Drive in Under an Hour
You Can Still Get Windows 10 for Free from Microsoft’s Accessibility Site


----------



## mrcook (Oct 15, 2008)

Outcome :dance:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Awesome! :smile:


----------

